

Ask HN: What will the hot Win8 Mobile Apps be? - euroclydon

Let's talk about the coming app market for Windows 8 Touch. What are the demographics of the early customers? Will we see a predictable patterns of App sales based on iPhone and Android?<p>I'd like to know which application categories are big enough for a single developer, writing their first application, to have a chance at significant sales.
======
frou_dh
Touch-based gaming goes without saying (but I said it).

